# 4 wheel drive won't go!!!



## travis003 (Oct 24, 2005)

So I'm driving with my wife and our dog getting ready for a day at the beach. I click it into 4 hi and we just make it onto the sand when I hear the tires start spinning and sand flying all over the place. This awesome piece of machinery has once again let me down. I'm just glad that it chose not crap out when we were miles down the beach. So I had to dig it out and flatten the tires, which pissed me off since I know that stupid monitor thing will go off now. Hopefully the dealer can fix this crap. If not I'm gonna just get a Tacoma already. This happen to anyone else yet?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Happen to what? D40?


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

overwhelming details

did it not engage, did it just get stuck?

Did you engage it correctly?

my 4wd hi and lo have been thrashed on many times without complaint


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

even with 4wd lo and a locked rear diff you can get stuck in sand...


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

so you get stuck and blame the truck? hahah. was the 4wd engaged properly? sometimes when i switch to 4-hi the light just blinks at me.

plus if you felt the tires spinning, you should have stopped slamming on the accelerator, put the tranny in neutral, go to 4-lo, then back into gear, and slowly gas your way out. sounds like you dug yourself deep thinking your 4wd can get you out of anything.

if you cant drive, no 4wd or AWD system (Tacoma or Frontier) will help you. 

i have thrown my 4wd SE around on sand dunes and i have only gotten stuck once. it was dark, i was a little inebriated, and didnt see the drop off on my left. oh and i was only in 2wd and tried to get myself out in 4-lo but it was too late.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

gotta love the sand monsters


----------



## travis003 (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah lots of details but it's really friggin irritating. The 4 wheel drive DID NOT engage. That's the whole point of the story I guess. I've gotten stuck a few times which was my fault but this was pretty lame but this time was the truck's fault!

After trying again the light just went off everytime it went into 4 Hi - same with 4 lo. I think I'd rather have the old school shifter so you know it's engaged. None of this electronic junk.


----------



## Mylt1 (May 10, 2006)

first off you should have aired down before evern going on the sand. second you can go from 4wdhi to 4wdlow without stopping and either putting the trans in N or park. my 4wd hangs up sometimes as well but usually shifting from D to R or just to N it will lock right in. but i ahve had a couple of times that it didnt go in and i had to try a second time.


----------



## travis003 (Oct 24, 2005)

well maybe your conditions and mine are a little different. There are few places where I let air out of the tires before going onto the sand. The only time I let air out is if i'm stuck and 20 or 15 lbs does the trick. I've made that drive literally hundreds of times and no problems until this. Oh well, I bring it in on wednesday and see what they say.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

travis003 said:


> Yeah lots of details but it's really friggin irritating. The 4 wheel drive DID NOT engage. That's the whole point of the story I guess. I've gotten stuck a few times which was my fault but this was pretty lame but this time was the truck's fault!
> 
> After trying again the light just went off everytime it went into 4 Hi - same with 4 lo. I think I'd rather have the old school shifter so you know it's engaged. None of this electronic junk.


what light?


----------



## travis003 (Oct 24, 2005)

On the bottom left side there's that little light or I guess screen that shows that all 4 wheels are engaged? That thing just disappears. Brought it in and they said taht there was a problem with the mechanism properly locking and they needed to get a brand new part.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Yikes, something's very wrong. Good luck


----------

